
Mosul Dam collapse 'will be worse than a nuclear bomb' - nafizh
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/11/mosul-dam-collapse-worse-nuclear-bomb-161116082852394.html
======
arvinjoar
HN thread from earlier this year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11209228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11209228)

